# Bolens 1477 - Mower Deck



## G1000CFI (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello,

I am looking for a Mower Deck for my Bolens 1477. I believe the Bolens part number is 18048 or 18049 (not sure of the difference).

Does anyone have one for sale or know where I might find one?

This may be a silly question, but are there any aftermarket decks that fit?

I am located in West TN.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Try http://www.samsbolens.com/parts.html or http://www.ricksbolensparts.com/home.html


----------

